# Moving to Abu Dhabi rental of property



## Clare76

Hi everyone,

Just a quick intro.

Myself and my husband are moving to Abu Dhabi at the end of January and we are being put up in a hotel for a few weeks until the visa is through. 

I was wondering if people could share any information on where I would start with estate agents or recommend any. We want to live in Al Reef or any other recommendations would be gratefully appreciated. 

Please could anyone advise of any women's groups or coffee get togethers where I could start to meet people and start making new friends as I am sure everyone has been in this position at some point. 

Many Thanks


----------



## foygill

Hi Clare, 

Where are you moving from? 
We've also just moved over, would be happy to help in any way that we can. 
We've moved to Al Reem just this week.


----------



## The druid

Hi...we arrive on 23/1 and will eventually be living in Gate Towers....I know Elaine.....my wife....would be interested in similar ways of meeting people in the same boat


----------



## foygill

Hi guys, we haven't been here long so we're only finding our feet at the minute too. However, part of our jobs requires us to network and through this we have found loads of gatherings, including ladies coffee mornings, which cost little or no money! We're planning on heading along to a few in the next couple of weeks and would be more than happy to keep you updated with events we come across...we're all in the situation, drop me a pm and I'll send in anything I find that might be of interest


----------



## Clare76

Hi Foygill, 

Thanks for the reply any help or advice you can give we would be grateful. I am unable to pm you because I don't seem to have that facility. 

Hope your enjoying your new home.

We are moving from Newcastle Upon Tyne. Where are you guys from? 

Did you find your move out there straight forward or is there anything that has caused a hold up for you's?

Please do keep me posted on how your coffee mornings go. I am very interested in where they will be held as I want to meet people and make friends to keep me going because I am going to miss my family and friends back home.

Many Thanks 

Clare


----------



## Clare76

Hi The Drudi,

Hope your move goes well. You are arriving a week before us. 

Please keep me posted if Elaine goes to a coffee morning.

Where are you guys from?

Many Thanks

Clare


----------



## The druid

Hi Clare

Will do.....we are from York in UK.....I will be working in CCAD.....how abt you ???
Our email xxxxxx by way in case it easier to use for staying in touch once we fly out

Chris


----------



## Clare76

Hi Chris, 

Your only a couple of hours away from us back in the uk we are from Whitley Bay. 

If you could PM your email I don't seem to have that facility. It would be good so we could keep contact out there. Myself and Elaine may be able to get a coffee or go to a coffee morning together when we get out as we will be in the same position of not known anyone. 

I don't have a job out in Abu Dhabi yet but my husband is going as a service manager for a dealership. 

Clare


----------



## The druid

Tried......it won't let me ???


----------



## Clare76

It won't let me neither and not sure why


----------



## The druid

Well we will be at Grand Millennium from 23/1......look us up..... will try again tomz

Chris


----------



## The druid

Hi Clare
Think it worked this time
Chris


----------



## foygill

Sorry guys, seems we can't post private messages yet ourselves. 

We'll be happy to help once we have everything sorted - 

What is everyone working at over here when you arrive? 

Clare I'll be trying to attend a coffee morning possibly next week.


----------



## foygill

Oh - Quick PS - 
We do have a property guy here who should be able to help out with accommodation. 

Just a heads up - if your employer is paying for property there won't be an issue but if you're paying yourself expect to have to pay the full year in two cheques. It's very rare to get monthly rent over here. 

We are beside Gate Towers @ Druid, stunning buildings.


----------



## Clare76

Thanks Chris I got your message but it still won't let me reply. 

We will get in contact when we get out. 

Clare


----------



## Clare76

Thanks Foygill,

Hope you guys are settling into your new home. 

My husband is moving to a dealership as a service manager and I will be looking for a job once we are sorted my background is property lettings.

What do you guys do?

Clare


----------



## The druid

Clare76 said:


> Thanks Chris I got your message but it still won't let me reply.
> 
> We will get in contact when we get out.
> 
> Clare


No worries.....good luck in house hunt


----------



## The druid

Clare76 said:


> Thanks Chris I got your message but it still won't let me reply.
> 
> We will get in contact when we get out.
> 
> Clare


Ping us an email.....we will get it then


----------



## Clare76

Have sent an email Chris.


----------



## The druid

Clare76 said:


> Have sent an email Chris.


Hiya.....arrived safe....just emailed you


----------



## nodandawink

Hello - sorry to butt in guys... My missus and I moved here about a year ago. I'm originally from South Shields (she's southern, but don't hold it against her...). There is a coffee morning organised by the expatwomen.com forum (specific to AD). She met loads of people there.

Best of luck with finding places to live etc - its all a bit scary at first but you will get there...

I think the reason you can't send PM's is that you need to have posted at least 5 messages on the site btw.


----------

